# Two Swing bikes



## sfhschwinn (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got these two today. The orange one I am keeping, just trying to determine if the paint is original. The blue one has been welded on the top tube, a small weld by the crank, and the plate that holds the fender as well. I will have the welds cleaned up so it would be ready to repaint. I will be selling this bike when I finish the weld work. $650 after the welds are cleaned or $500 now before I do the work. Both bikes ride great. I got the extra surprise as the orange one has a stingray seat I needed on it


----------



## vuniw (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice finds! I'd like to own a swing bike some day. Good luck with the sale


----------

